# When guys in the gym have no idea.



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

so im in the gym, i see the guy grab the 50 kg's. and start pressing with his mate passing them to him, coz he cant even flick em up. his form is awful, does even come half way down. i say "are your shoulders hurting" slyly tryna tell him he aint doing chest, but suttlely. lol

do you help him? do u just lafff? or let him get on with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

How about stopping being a *** and stop staring at other men in the gym and do what you came to do........work out............?!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: and work on your English 

GHS


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

Con said:


> How about stopping being a *** and stop staring at other men in the gym and do what you came to do........work out............?!


you pr**k.

he was screaming his head off couldn't help but notice.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

And your punctuation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

99% of people train in a ridiculas manner.........or do they? Perhaps for their intent and purposes they do what they want so just let them get on with it.

As far as screaming you must train in a good gym because in most gyms you would get kicked out if you screamed all the time. I am jealous of your gym.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Freddo said:


> you pr**k.
> 
> he was screaming his head off couldn't help but notice.


 :lol:

GHS


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

Jesus. what is wrong with you people? you analyse someones puncuation, and correct english grammer. Grow up guys.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

do you guys help them,?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

GHS


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I need help to get the DB's up for shoulder press once i'm passed 35kg DB's. Never heard of not been able to throw them up on flat bench though??


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Freddo said:


> Jesus. what is wrong with you people? you analyse someones puncuation, and correct english grammer. Grow up guys.


That's punctuation and grammar :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Freddo said:


> do you guys help them,?


 Fvck no but if they come near me i growl at them and tell them that if they dont p1ss off i will hurt them..........


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Freddo said:


> Jesus. what is wrong with you people? you analyse someones puncuation, and correct english grammer. Grow up guys.


Jesus. _What is wrong with you people? _You analyse someones punctuation, and correct english grammer. _Grow up guys.

:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok fellows it is time to grow up or am in the only mature one here:rolleyes: :whistling:

Freddo if one of these guys asks for your help and you wish to then help him but dont stick your nose in and tell them they are going about their work out in the wrong way because chances are they will not appreciate your efforts.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

So I'm in the gym, i see 'the' guy grab the 50 kg's. _And start pressing with his mate passing them to him, because he can't even flick them up. _His form is awful, doesn't even come half way down. _I say "are your shoulders hurting" slyly trying to tell him he isn't doing chest, but subtlety. lol

Do you help him? _Do you just laugh? _Or let him get on with it.

It would be so much easier to read if you wrote properly. init!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I generally ignore most people.

I notice that sometimes when I try and help, they dont want to hear it anyway, it just cuts into my time in the gym which is all I really care about in the first place.

Everyone has to learn.

Hell, even my training partner wont listen, he goes too heavy, his range of motion sucks, and he was wondering how come he wasnt bigger.

He is a big time Christian guy, now when he talks to me about him being concerned about my salvation, I really dont want to listen to him either.....lol

Politics is the same too.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> So I'm in the gym, i see 'the' guy grab the 50 kg's. _And start pressing with his mate passing them to him, because he can't even flick them up. _His form is awful, doesn't even come half way down. _I say "are your shoulders hurting" slyly trying to tell him he isn't doing chest, but subtlety. lol
> 
> Do you help him? _Do you just laugh? _Or let him get on with it.
> 
> It would be so much easier to read if you wrote properly. init!


You've got too much spare time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Liam said:


> You've got too much spare time!


 As do you if you have the time to respond to his post


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Con said:


> As do you if you have the time to respond to his post


Nice one!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Grow up you lot! (Coming from a 17 y/o)


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Grow up you lot! (Coming from a 17 y/o)


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

fozyspilgrims said:


> So I'm in the gym, i see 'the' guy grab the 50 kg's. _And start pressing with his mate passing them to him, because he can't even flick them up. _His form is awful, doesn't even come half way down. _I say "are your shoulders hurting" slyly trying to tell him he isn't doing chest, but subtlety. lol
> 
> Do you help him? _Do you just laugh? _Or let him get on with it.
> 
> It would be so much easier to read if you wrote properly. init!


#]

Damn you have got a lot of spare time. lol. I mean when someone is screaming and doing it wrong, it really does **** me off..

I hope my spelling and everything else for that matter is correct.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Freddo said:


> #]
> 
> Damn you have got a lot of spare time. lol. I mean when someone is screaming and doing it wrong, it really does **** me off..
> 
> I hope my spelling and everything else for that matter is correct.


Perfect


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> OK first of all you don't "flick" 50kg DB up! Not unless you want torn rotator cuff or worse. I have personally injured myself like this and won't throw them up myself any more. (not 50kg I must add lol)
> 
> Second, don't worry about others mate. *Some will grow a fantastic physique with what you view as poor form *and probably never get injured. They are not hurting you so just leave them to it mate
> 
> *You won't get thanked for offering advice anyway*


Agree ..I saw a guy who did almost every exercise in poor form ..too heavy and flinging weights ...still he had arms better than me ...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Just to cool things down a little LOL.

I was watching a bird *benching* 55k with her BF *spotting* ( i use both terms very loosely).

She literally dropped the weight to her boobs and he lifted it back up again, did this for half a dozen " reps or so", i could see someone getting hurt here so i politely explained, i was told in no uncertain terms to fcuk off, now i just leave ppl to get on with it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Freddo said:


> #]
> 
> Damn you have got a lot of spare time. lol. I mean when someone is screaming and doing it wrong, it really does **** me off..
> 
> I hope my spelling and everything else for that matter is correct.


How long have you been on this site mat coz surely you must realise rising to the bait just encourages them !! I only know myself because l made the mistake ONCE. Some decent lads on here but tact is one thing they lack. Good luck in your next thread.

:thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> How long have you been on this site mat coz surely you must realise rising to the bait just encourages them !! I only know myself because l made the mistake ONCE. Some decent lads on here but tact is one thing they lack. Good luck in your next thread.
> 
> :thumb:


 :lol: Don't be bitter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> :lol: Don't be bitter.


Dont be bitter ! I got RIGHT into it before l realised the ba**ards were all wind up merchants ! Like l say tho decent lads in the right context.

:thumb:


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Just to cool things down a little LOL.
> 
> I was watching a bird *benching* 55k with her BF *spotting* ( i use both terms very loosely).
> 
> She literally dropped the weight to her boobs and he lifted it back up again, did this for half a dozen " reps or so", i could see someone getting hurt here so i politely explained, i was told in no uncertain terms to fcuk off, now i just leave ppl to get on with it.


You was only trying to prevent and injury. Some people just need guidance lol.



gemilky69 said:


> Dont be bitter ! I got RIGHT into it before l realised the ba**ards were all wind up merchants ! Like l say tho decent lads in the right context.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah i have realised this now.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Dont give guidance if it dont concern you, dont get involved. Personally last person who tried to give me training advice i nutted lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe that's why we have so many retarded trainers around lol

If people were a bit more keen to help new people we'd have alot better physiques and talanted trainee's...

Maybe I'm just lucky that I trained somewhere where everybody looks after each other - rather than think they're above everyone.

M


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I asked our gym trainer to pass me the 50kg dumbbells once and he couldn't pick 1 up with both hands. So i have respect for anyone willing to try the 50's even if they are doing it wrong. Hell when jay cutler does bench even he only does 3/4 movements. Id say offer help but only if you look better then he does or he would probably just laugh at you.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

d4ead said:


> Id say offer help but only if you look better then he does or he would probably just laugh at you.


i would probably agree with you there matey


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Controlled range of motion movements are totally a good thing.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

just keep your head down and get on with your own training,who cares about them,thats what your at the gym for,dont get involved!!!!

you aint there for them...your there for you!!!

let em make mistakes...when they are fcuked up with problems and no gains,and your well past em...they will have to take time and a step back to see where they are going wrong...dont get involved is the best bet!!!!

also you are not allowed to insult other members,earlier in the thread,you will get a ban!!!


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Controlled range of motion movements are totally a good thing.


As in shortened, or full ROM?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

What Anabolic Ant said


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

It depends on the gym I guess. In a mainstream gym like the one I currently have to use I know that offering advice won't get me anywhere with 90% of the trainers and likewise I wouldn't listen to anything they offered me. But the other guys are very cool, now what they are doing, will spot properly and help and advice is exchanged.

In my old gym it was purely a lifting place and a great atmosphere and everybody was pretty open and helpful to everyone else and I'd listen to advice given there.

But at the end of the day.....music blocks out the grunting and screaming.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

yer t_woody mate im with you, im another young one.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Xtrainer said:


> As in shortened, or full ROM?


Absolutly.


----------

